# Specktra's 2015 Halloween Contest



## Jennifae (Oct 1, 2015)

*Theme:  *Trick or Treat

*Challenge:*  Create a look that's half glam and half... something else!

*How to Enter: *Post your looks here or Instagram using #SpecktraTrickofTreat!The contest starts Oct. 1st and ends Oct. 31st.

*Prizes:* We're going to pick 3 winners to win the Camp Cosmetics KGB VOL. 2 - Limited Edition Collection Set.  Each winner will receive the five color eye palette "Angel Eyes", the cheek color "Delightful", and the Lipstick "I Can't Even!"






  Here are a few easy Halloween makeup ideas that you can quickly _turn into half glam look _(like I did with #4):





  And here's how to:
⠀


Highlight and contour with a lighter and darker foundation.  I used *Illamasqua Skin Base 01* and *18*. Create a bold brow using a black gel liner like *MAC Blacktrack*.  Create the illusion of fake blood by drawing blood drips randomly around the eyes and below the mouth using a mixture of a red pigment and a mixing medium.  I used *Illamasqua Berber* with *Sealing Gel*, then I added a little bit *Jeffree Star Unicorn Blood*.  Top off the look using a dark brown lipstick like *Jeffree Star Dominatrix*. 	
Create a phantom-like base by layering a white foundation like *Illamasqua Skin Base 01* to lighten your complexion.  Sculpt comic-style contours using a light blue and lime green eyeshadow.  I used *Illamasqua **Anja* and *Pivot*.  Apply a bright pink lipstick like *Illamasqua **Eurydice*.  Lastly use a black gel liner to outline the brows, eyes, and lips to bring life to your cartoon-inspired look. 	
Begin by blending a black gel liner to create a deep, smoky eye base.  Use some neutral eyeshadows to add detail to the look and blend to create a feline-shaped eye.  I used *Illamasqua **Neutral Palette*.  Using a black gel liner, draw a black line extending from the tip of the nose to the bottom lip, fill in the bottom lip and add in whiskers to finish the look. 	
Create a ghostly base using a white foundation (*Illamasqua Skin Base 01*) and contour deep cheekbones using a gray eyeshadow like *Illamasqua Incubus*.  Use a black gel liner to draw sunken eyes and dust a red pigment (*Illamasqua Berber*) above and below the eye to set the look.  Finish adding stitch-like details to the face using a black liquid liner like *Illamasqua Abyss*.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 2, 2015)

We can't wait to see your looks! Don't be shy, you have a great chance to win!


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 15, 2015)

My galaxy glam face!


----------



## BeckyH (Oct 22, 2015)

Half skull half glam


----------



## ashievic (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> My galaxy glam face!


  Oh my. I love it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


>


  I don't think I would open my door for you. Great job with your makeup.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

BeckyH said:


> Half skull half glam


  Boo. Great job, Becky.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


>


  Great job everyone!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Nov 1, 2015)

BeckyH said:


> Half skull half glam


  You look awesome!


----------



## jaymuse (Nov 1, 2015)

BeckyH said:


> Half skull half glam


Omg love this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


>


   When I saw your Avi I thought, I knew Ash was recently under the weather but....but...but



 Great job.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

BeckyH said:


> Half skull half glam


 Awesome.  You have skills!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations to our winners... @BeckyH, @o.p.h.i.u.c.u.s., and @cynsei!

  We've had some good entries this year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you all for participating!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

These are awesome, congrats to the winners.  Everyone did a  great job!


----------

